# Attention Apartment Dwellers - Popeye's Customers



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

I have been sending this canned sms message whenever I see an apt. address prior to restaurant pickup. Works well for me now so apartment and high rise dwellers stop bothering me post contactless GH delivery. #winning


----------



## DeadHeadDriver (Feb 7, 2020)

Pretty fly for delivery guy.
Think im gonna wait until just before i *drop* their food on ground @doorstep (_Contact-less_ delivery=Bag Drop) to send text. (Eliminate replies)

:wink: Just gonna add an emoji or two to pretend i give-a-shite !! :roflmao:


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

DeadHeadDriver said:


> Pretty fly for delivery guy.
> Think im gonna wait until just before i *drop* their food on ground @doorstep (_Contact-less_ delivery=Bag Drop) to send text. (Eliminate replies)
> 
> :wink: Just gonna add an emoji or two to pretend i give-a-shite !! :roflmao:


Had a call yesterday . . .
One of our Drivers LEFTthe food
Without knocking
Ringing the bell
Or calling.

He does not know which driver.
( wasnt me)
I sat and watched each customer get their food yesterday.

He found the food a half hour later.


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

The app should notify customer when we marked the app "Arrived." I have been skipping one more sms when I have delivered the food. Marking it "Delivered" in the app further notifies the customer. I don't know how many more stupid @ss notifications do dense customers need that they need to grab the Grub at the door. Sorry.


----------



## smithers54 (Jan 7, 2019)

I got called a dumb**& because the customer asked for a no contact. so I took a pic and sent it and they must of not of checked their phone. I won't knock or ring the doorbell unless it stated....well because their could be someone sleeping....


----------



## Prius13 (Mar 29, 2017)

smithers54 said:


> I got called a dumb**& because the customer asked for a no contact. so I took a pic and sent it and they must of not of checked their phone. I won't knock or ring the doorbell unless it stated....well because their could be someone sleeping....


I ain't touching doors, door handles, nor buzzers. With app notification on order status, and ample lead time for instructions via sms, there isn't any reason why 10th floor residents cannot come down and get their food.

I love contactless deliveries! Drop food at door, home or high rise apartment, less likely to be towed. No more waiting for a customer nor coming up to 20th floor for zero or $1 tip.


----------



## Solid 5 (Aug 24, 2018)

Prius13 said:


> I have been sending this canned sms message whenever I see an apt. address prior to restaurant pickup. Works well for me now so apartment and high rise dwellers stop bothering me post contactless GH delivery. #winning
> View attachment 449856


Just be careful of the scammers that say they didn't get their food. I know drivers that have been deactivated because of it. Does GH make you take a picture of the delivery and location of dropoff? DD does but it's optional, UE does and your have to do it. Of course it doesn't work half the time lol. Good thing they are a "tech company".



Prius13 said:


> I ain't touching doors, door handles, nor buzzers. With app notification on order status, and ample lead time for instructions via sms, there isn't any reason why 10th floor residents cannot come down and get their food.
> 
> I love contactless deliveries! Drop food at door, home or high rise apartment, less likely to be towed. No more waiting for a customer nor coming up to 20th floor for zero or $1 tip.


They know EXACTLY where we are at all times, I laugh at the customers that play dumb.

Man I've got nothing over four floors here and I have those dropoffs on my "no fly list" as it is.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Make sure you snap a picture of that food next to the door .


----------



## nonononodrivethru (Mar 25, 2019)

I send them all a picture of their order in front of their door in a text message. Stop that bullshit before it starts.


----------

